# NSW Northside - Rattastic



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

Bertros said:


> The car was packed and ready for an early one, but a few Cooper's over dinner apparently made my nose trumpet a little challenging to sleep with last night


What's with Coopers copping all the blame over the last couple of days?
Coopers - the White-tailed spider of the beer world


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

Bertros said:


> RhubarbTheYeti said:
> 
> 
> > Bertros said:
> ...


I love my Coopers more than your wife loves you? Or have I got that back to front?


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Fun times Matt. The ocean is one place that's big enough to share, that's for sure. Well done mate and nice to meet you finally.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Another ripper day at the gym. Good one Matt.

You guys are slaying them!


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Bertros said:


> RhubarbTheYeti said:
> 
> 
> > Bertros said:
> ...


Threaten him with the crayons Bertros
Worked with me ...

Looking forward to that recipe as well


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Bertros said:


> anselmo said:
> 
> 
> > Looking forward to that recipe as well
> ...


Eh, which one are you? :twisted:


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

Good on you Matt - great fun - fish and fellow fishos!

They are fatter this summer. And they seem to pull harder.


----------



## Trumpet1 (Apr 26, 2013)

deleted


----------



## Trumpet1 (Apr 26, 2013)

deleted


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

MrX said:


> Good on you Matt - great fun - fish and fellow fishos!
> 
> They are fatter this summer. And they seem to pull harder.


You or them?


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

Great report, nice when the bite continues through the day. Thanks for the recipe!


----------



## murd (Jan 27, 2008)

Hi guys and yeah it was pretty impossible not to get amongst the kings that day. I picked up 15 with 4 legals kept and one released (though shrinkage on death made one go under 65 - have to watch that in future). Also had the hooks straighten on a couple that towed me quite a way east.

I used my long wire rig again which really helped in getting most hooked fish to the surface with just 22lb 'torture' mono. The nylon coating was trashed after the session so it shows how determined these fish are to rub you off. You can feel the wire scraping below but unless the fish decides to take off over and down a ledge, you normally get it in. One fish did this and I lost a rig. Another tangled me up on kelp or something and I had to break it free. Overall though, wire is the way to go if you want to land more fish using lighter lines.

Oh, for those people that like to dangle their feet over the sides of their yaks, the sharks were pretty thick after Bertros came in. The pro had his dropper line taken, another boat got involved with a mako and a big guy surged near me while trying to take a photo of a fish in the water for my facebook followers. Here's a happy snap a bloke took after I came in. Note that shrinkage put one at 64cm after it was clearly 65.5 when first measured. Two others sat just on 65.

Cheers, 
Rick


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Good one Rick. Lot shorter drive than the top end. 

I'm tempted to drive south tomorrow.


----------



## Nbh00d (Feb 12, 2012)

Here is a short footage of Bertros fighting a rat


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

Nice one Rick. Interesting to see the wire is holding up on the reef rubbings. What strength are you using?


----------



## murd (Jan 27, 2008)

Tom, I use either 60lb nylon coated, or 90lb non-coated. The wire has to accommodate a running bean sinker and a few plastic red beads so it can't be too thick. Trouble with nylon coated though is that once rubbed, it backs up and affects the running sinker. It's basically the same setup I used a few years back when someone here tried to convince me that you couldn't catch kings using wire...
I find too that if you are fighting the fish vertically you will never lose them, even after feeling the wire rubbing below and more than once becoming caught up before the king frees itself. I would have lost most of my fish if I didn't have the wire as the water was only about 13m most times. Those that run over a ledge though are trickier.

Just then (1030am) I counted 18 boats (some big ones ) fishing the 'wall' so the kings must still be there. No yaks out though. Also noticed some serious bustups off Collaroy and south Narrabeen. Possibly bonnies or frigates?

Great to to 'Sydney Northside' finally firing!


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Fun times boys enjoy!


----------

